# Help on bid



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all my name is mike I am almost 18. I gave this guy a bid I don't know exactly how many square feet the drive is. I would like to hear your numbers to see if they matched with mine. He doesn't want any salt/calcium etc. he has a koi pond and he killed the fish a few years back with the salt. I quoted him on a 6in and 12in. He has a 2in trigger. There is no side walk except the one from the drive way to the house. Note I don't have a plow only two snowblowers, so my overhead is cheaper than most.

Thanks again
ps I will post later on what I quoted him.


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

can someone please help!!!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

600 for the season.


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

Little more info. My specific county receives on average 27.2in a year. I also live in the 39th wealthiest county in the country, so prices are probably much higher


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

How long do you estimate to clear the property?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

grandview;1522095 said:


> 600 for the season.


I think GV is right on. 
Besides, wealth or not, just price the job accordingly.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mikemat31;1522107 said:


> Little more info. My specific county receives on average 27.2in a year. I also live in the 39th wealthiest county in the country, so prices are probably much higher


They don't get rich spending money.27 inches could be 1 snow for me.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1522191 said:


> They don't get rich spending money.27 inches could be 1 snow for me.


zero tolerance accounts?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

nope......


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ok im going to assume you meant money. 27 not money.27. nevermind me.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Mikemat31;1521809 said:


> *I gave this guy a bid I don't know exactly how many square feet the drive is.*


I notice that looks like a Google Earth image. Have you not discovered the ruler feature of Google Earth? No reason not to know square footage on that drive.


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

trustyrusty;1522239 said:


> I notice that looks like a Google Earth image. Have you not discovered the ruler feature of Google Earth? No reason not to know square footage on that drive.


I have used it put its been some time. I told the gentleman $180 for 12" and $90 for 6"
I think my numbers would be around $600 if we have an average year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So your not going to do anything till there's 6 inches on the ground?


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

I put in a bid at another job. The driveway isn't the whole thing its split into half down the middle. There is a little divider that you can't really see, the driveway isn't quite as big as it looks. Maybe 2.5-3 cars long. I felt bad because I thought I over bid on the first site, stupid me, I came in what I thought was kind of low. Let me know what you what you would have charged for a 6" snowfall and a 12".

-Also what exactly does it mean when people charge "per push" does that mean per event?

thanks in advanced


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

grandview;1522341 said:


> So your not going to do anything till there's 6 inches on the ground?


No I per rate it, so 3" $45. If there is a wet heavy event, on the bottom of the estimate it states all prices are subjected to change. Therefore, I will (at least I hope) will be covered in that case.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just notice your age,what about school when it snows/


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

grandview;1522363 said:


> Just notice your age,what about school when it snows/


All my clients know that I am a high school student, sometimes you got to wake up early not go to sleep, or play hookie once or twice. I am a senior this year and I do have a reduced work load as far as school. I am not disagreeing with you at all, but that the deck I was dealt and Ill deal with it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mikemat31;1522387 said:


> All my clients know that I am a high school student, sometimes you got to wake up early not go to sleep, or play hookie once or twice. I am a senior this year and I do have a reduced work load as far as school. I am not disagreeing with you at all, but that the deck I was dealt and Ill deal with it


Keep in mind, the last guy i know that did something like this is now a millionaire.

don't let anyone discourage you. work hard to keep your grades up. the business isn't worth your grades, but work hard at the business and you could be rich 5 years from now.


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

birddseedd;1522397 said:


> Keep in mind, the last guy i know that did something like this is now a millionaire.
> 
> don't let anyone discourage you. work hard to keep your grades up. the business isn't worth your grades, but work hard at the business and you could be rich 5 years from now.


Thats the idea, hopefully, I want to own commercial real estate and open a site management company that will maintain my properties along with others, we would do everything from snow removal to sanitation. (Thats the idea in theory) lol


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mikemat31;1522429 said:


> Thats the idea, hopefully, I want to own commercial real estate and open a site management company that will maintain my properties along with others, we would do everything from snow removal to sanitation. (Thats the idea in theory) lol


Thats a good theory. that cuts out the middle man and gets you more work AND more profits.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

birddseedd;1522434 said:


> Thats a good theory. that cuts out the middle man and gets you more work AND more profits.


Because he;ll hire guys like you to plow for 20 bucks an hour.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1522453 said:


> Because he;ll hire guys like you to plow for 20 bucks an hour.


$35.00 an hour. which hopefully next year ill have the bid directly and will be getting more like 60+


----------



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

16 years old and ready for work, good for you rock and roll.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I think your low on the first drive. Typically NJ is slightly higher then my area. Your looking at a lot of work with a blower.


----------

